# What's the difference between a New Stihl MS290 and MS291 ?



## genesis5521 (Jan 16, 2012)

When I look up the specs on these 2 saws, they seem pretty similar. But the 290 is $369, and the 291 is $469. Is it just the subtle little differences that make up the price differential? Is the 291 that much better then the 290?

290 Specs
RIESTERER & SCHNELL, INC. - PULASKI, WI 54162 PULASKI and Denmark and CHILTON and NEENAH and HORTONVILLE and Antigo - Wisconsin

291 Specs
RIESTERER & SCHNELL, INC. - PULASKI, WI 54162 PULASKI and Denmark and CHILTON and NEENAH and HORTONVILLE and Antigo - Wisconsin

Don


----------



## jus2fat (Jan 16, 2012)

The MS 291 has the lightweight muffler as described...easily worth the extra $100..!!

Just jokin'...buy the MS 290 (while you can) and "forget about it"..!

J2F


----------



## stihlrookie (Jan 16, 2012)

The 291 is nearly a pound lighter than its predecessor. That will make a difference....to somebody.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm the OP. I just bought a brand new 290 in November and am completely happy with it. It does everything I'll ever ask of a chain saw. I didn't even consider the 291 (probably because of the price). Got my 290 for $349. I was just curious about the differences between the 2 models. I'm glad I saved myself a hundred bucks.

Thanks guys,

Don <><


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jan 16, 2012)

genesis5521 said:


> I'm the OP. I just bought a brand new 290 in November and am completely happy with it. It does everything I'll ever ask of a chain saw. I didn't even consider the 291 (probably because of the price). Got my 290 for $349. I was just curious about the differences between the 2 models. I'm glad I saved myself a hundred bucks.
> 
> Thanks guys,
> 
> Don <><




Great pic of the wood haul, looks like somebody had a good day. Thanks for posting. The MS290 is not a bad saw at all (in its class). There are some who bash it on here, but there are many fans as well. Keep Sawing!


----------



## sefh3 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm a fan of the 290. Go get it and run the snot out of it. You'll like it. Get a 6 pack of Ultra and add 2 years to the warranty. They soon will be NLA so get em while you can.


----------



## rburg (Jan 16, 2012)

I believe I have read that the 291 was replacing the 280 in stihl's lineup.


----------



## genesis5521 (Jan 16, 2012)

Stihlofadeal64 said:


> Great pic of the wood haul, looks like somebody had a good day. Thanks for posting. The MS290 is not a bad saw at all (in its class). There are some who bash it on here, but there are many fans as well. Keep Sawing!



Thanks Stihlofadeal:

Bought the Dodge Ram 1500 Tradesman last October. With all the rebates, it was under 19 grand. 5.7 Hemi, 390 HP, 407 lb ft of torque, 8 foot bed, heavy duty suspension and towing package. I can't believe I got so much truck for under 19 grand. She'll hold a ton of wood without blinking an eye. It ain't often I put the spurs to her, but when I do, _she snorts_ ! At first I babied her, but she's gotta earn her keep. The worst part of having a new truck is having a new truck !

I get my wood from the Nicolet National forest in Northeast Wisconsin with a $20 permit. I'm 5 miles from the forest. Until I bought the new 290, all I used for 10 years was a little MS170. Light as a feather, reliable as dirt, and a pure pleasure to use. Spent many a fine day in the woods with that little 170. Caught a touch of CAD. Hence the 290 purchase. The 170 is now my backup saw. It came in handy as I stuck the 290 in a tree, and without the 170, I would have had to chop it out. Had to do that a time or two when all I had was the 170. At 66, carrying 60 pound rounds for 50 yards over uneven terrain and through brush keeps me in shape. That and mountain/road bicycling. I bike the forest looking for trees. Any day I spend in the woods is a good day ! No problem finding plenty of nice wood.

I didn't need, and couldn't justify a more expensive pro saw. Maybe some day. For the 10 cords I cut a year, the 290 is perfect for me.

Don <><


----------



## blsnelling (Jan 16, 2012)

The MS291 is a completely new saw, with all new technology in it. It's really not even related to the old MS290. IIRC, it would be more comparable to the MS261, in a homeowner version.


----------



## stihlrookie (Jan 16, 2012)

rburg said:


> I believe I have read that the 291 was replacing the 280 in stihl's lineup.



As far as I know the 280 has been just plain dropped from the Stihl lineup. The 291 is the direct replacement for the 290.


----------



## stihlrookie (Jan 16, 2012)

blsnelling said:


> The MS291 is a completely new saw, with all new technology in it. It's really not even related to the old MS290. IIRC, it would be more comparable to the MS261, in a homeowner version.



I agree, it looks like Stihl did good with this one. To bad they had to jack the price so far above the venerable 290.


----------

